# rakastaa + -mistA



## sakvaka

Onko oikeaoppista sanoa 1. infinitiivillä _Minä rakastan syödä_, jollaisia muotoja etelän ihmisiltä usein kuulee? Rakenne näyttää saaneen vaikutusta vieraista kielistä. Oma kielikorvani hyväksyisi mieluummin verbistä johdetun substantiivin, tyyliin _Minä rakastan syömistä_.

Hyviä äänestyspäiviä!


----------



## Hakro

_Minä rakastan syödä_ on ehdottomasti virheellinen muoto. Suomeksi ei sanota noin.

Mitä mahdat tarkoittaa "etelän ihmisillä"? Helsinkiläisiäkö?


----------



## sakvaka

No joo, ehkä vähän kieli poskessa nimitin pääkaupunkiseudun puhetapaa. Onhan Mikkelikin aika etelässä!


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

sakvaka said:


> Onhan Mikkelikin aika etelässä!


Mikkeli? Sana kuulostaa tutulta. Onkos se Pohjanmaalla?

GOM


----------



## sakvaka

Grumpy Old Man said:


> Mikkeli? Sana kuulostaa tutulta. Onkos se Pohjanmaalla?
> 
> GOM



"Kehä III:n ulkopuolella" lienee riittävän tarkka suuntaohjeistus.


----------

